# Victoria Wax Concours or Zymol Glasur?



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking for opinions from people which have used both waxes?
Looking for something that has excellent water behaviour and has a nice reflective look.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used both extensively throughout detailing, and I really like them both... for me, the edge on water behaviour would go to Glasur, likewise the durability. Victoria seems a little better at giving a slight darkening effect to paint, perhaps different oil content to it... Glasur wouldn't be the Zymol wax I would go to for a "reflective" look, rather I would look at Concours from Zymol - many report a silvery reflective look from it, seems to give a *slightly* more reflective look on the metallic black Volvo paint than either of the two you have mentioned. Trouble is that its durability isn't up to its stablemate Glasur in my experience. 

Neither Glasur nor Victoria will disappoint you, I'd give the edge to Glasur but it really is just and edge!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very hard to beat Zymol waxes in water behaviour , Zymol Concours gives nice reflective and depth too While Glasur gives warmer finish , Concours gives faster sheeting than Glasur and last longer , Zymol Destiny gives super reflective finish looks very silvery blingy . Victoria Concours my fav gives great depth and wetness top quality wax in reasonable price.


----------



## mark wB (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a pot of the vics concours a couple of year ago was fantastic on my black astra. 
I wanted to use it again on my grey one but seem to have lost it in x2 house moves !


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

A pot of Glasur just arrived yesterday for me. Heard nothing but good things on here about it. Could also say the same for Vic's. I can't comment on the Glasur yet, but I found the Vic's to look great on black, leaving a very glossy/ wet look to it.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Zymol Glasur would be my choice also , I have some Zymol Concours & I love it .

I guess I ll try Glasur later on .


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Glasur has been in my collection now for 10yrs always bought again when it runs out,its superb.SJ.


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

I've used glasur on many of my cars now for over 5 years and absolutely love the stuff , easy on easy off , great gloss and durability


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. Think I might pick up Zymol Concours if I can at Waxstock.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Think I might pick up Zymol Concours if I can at Waxstock.


Is there any advantage of buying zymol at waxstock compared to online? I'm also considering to buy some concours


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur is easily the pick of the zymol bunch imo


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

msb said:


> Glasur is easily the pick of the zymol bunch imo


Even better than concours?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Depends what you are looking for... I prefer Glasur, as I prefer the subtle nuance it adds and the durability and water behaviour... Concours gives a more silvery reflective nuance which others prefer, I find its durability is not up to Glasur but is by no means bad.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> Depends what you are looking for... I prefer Glasur, as I prefer the subtle nuance it adds and the durability and water behaviour... Concours gives a more silvery reflective nuance which others prefer, I find its durability is not up to Glasur but is by no means bad.


Hmmm, in your opinion the water behaviour is better?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> Depends what you are looking for... I prefer Glasur, as I prefer the subtle nuance it adds and the durability and water behaviour... Concours gives a more silvery reflective nuance which others prefer, I find its durability is not up to Glasur but is by no means bad.


Incidentally I was just reading this but your comments there and here have me confused about Vic's Red now 
http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/72810-victoria-concours-wax-my-first-impressions/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Incidentally I was just reading this but your comments there and here have me confused about Vic's Red now
> http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/72810-victoria-concours-wax-my-first-impressions/


He's talking about Zymol Concours in this thread Flakey. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Incidentally I was just reading this but your comments there and here have me confused about Vic's Red now
> http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/72810-victoria-concours-wax-my-first-impressions/


Is he? As the title states Victoria concours wax.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Lol.SJ.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Is he? As the title states Victoria concours wax.


Yes Dave is. Read post #2 



Dave KG said:


> Glasur wouldn't be the Zymol wax I would go to for a "reflective" look, rather I would look at Concours from Zymol....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Indeed I am referring to Zymol Concours above, I mention Victoria Concours earlier in the thread... however my post above is to answer Kash :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I did a video of Glasur on my car with a single application.






For me personally it's a superb wax, ultra easy on and off!!! However I don't rate the durability. Few month max.

Elliott.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

moono16v said:


> However I don't rate the durability. Few month max.


What were you expecting exactly if you don't rate a few months durability?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

A little thread revival here!

Quick question - would Vics CW last me through winter?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> A little thread revival here!
> 
> Quick question - would Vics CW last me through winter?


I would say no- break out the hybrid Kash, or your pot of Dessie


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> A little thread revival here!
> 
> Quick question - would Vics CW last me through winter?


It did really well in the big wax test did it not?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> It did really well in the big wax test did it not?


I've not got a clue :speechles


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got Vics Concours, my first 'Proper' wax, great wet look and depth on my gloss black VW Bora but not great on durability in my experience, 6-8 weeks maybe, but the gloss is soooo good when its applied, I only left it that long once before I went round again 

Usually every couple of washes, wife permitting


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've not got a clue :speechles


It was done on a horse box, Vics Concours was still going after 6 and a half months.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

I remeber that!
"Biggest wax test ever"
I've found the link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435/


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

So one source is 6 months+ and the other 6 weeks *confused* :lol:


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

If you're using me as the 6 wk example just to add it was still there, but it had dropped off to a point at which I thought it definitely needed reapplication. 
It would still repel water but slower than I would've liked.
Perhaps that's just me looking for an excuse to put some more on, I had a big tub to use up and time spent waxing is time away form the mayhem that is three young kids and a wife


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It looked awesome for a few weeks before it went a bit flat, water behaviour did the same. Overall durability I'd say it was past it's best by 2 months on a daily used car, and ideally needed stripping back by 3 months


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Just gonna stick some shield on this weekend instead. Will try Vics later.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wax*

Just brought myself some Vic's Concours Red for a Black car. Will wait till next year to try it out.


----------

